# Pookie & Pudsey NFC 9 wks



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Just took a few photo's of the two girls which have not found a home yet to update our website and thought i would share 

Pookie 

















Pudsey - can you tell she loves the camera :biggrin5:









I love her red tail tip


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:001_wub: I doubt it will be long before they find a new home, they are both gorgeous!!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Pookie is gorgeous, I hope she lives up to her name as 'The Flying Rabbit'
But Pudsey.....well I could just eat her up!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are both gorgeous, , wouldnt it be nice if they went to a home together._


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> _they are both gorgeous, , wouldnt it be nice if they went to a home together._


That would be perfect wouldn't it

I advertised them today and i think we may have a couple coming to look at Pookie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Maistaff said:


> That would be perfect wouldn't it
> 
> I advertised them today and i think we may have a couple coming to look at Pookie


_I thought that Pudsey was booked, or maybe it was one of the others ,_


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Awww they're gorgeous !!!!!! :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

I hope they go together  my two boys who are litter mates adore each other and it's just soooooooooooooo cute


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Beautiful! How could anyone pick between them!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _I thought that Pudsey was booked, or maybe it was one of the others ,_


You know you want her collie:biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5:


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> _I thought that Pudsey was booked, or maybe it was one of the others ,_


She was. However the couple that came to visit her also fell in love with her brother Paddington but at the time he was booked. 
However mum and i felt that Paddington should not go to the home of the family that wanted him due to their childrens strange fear and oddness around the cats and as soon as the couple who booked Pudsey saw that Paddington was available again called and asked to change their mind !

So our wee girl is back looking for a new home. I am sure she will find one as she is simply beautiful and such a character


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

oh my word, i love pookie, but then i saw pudsie, oh how could you choose, id have both,
michelle x


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh good GOD! 

You're not very far away and they're bl##dy adorable... 

HELP!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

like val i have two wegie brothers and i feel it gives them confidence. it would be nice if they went together. could you imagine two torties - together?


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> like val i have two wegie brothers and i feel it gives them confidence. it would be nice if they went together. could you imagine two torties - together?


Double trouble lol


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

OMG there stunning, must resist cute fluffy kittens lol what are NFC temperaments like?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

they have fabulous temperments. Full of love and fun . Previously had persians and ragdolls but totally smitten by NFC. Oh and I have two brothers Kalle and Kyrre and a brother and sister Karlo and Kaisa!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

vet-2-b said:


> OMG there stunning, must resist cute fluffy kittens lol what are NFC temperaments like?


yep i agree with cazzer. full of mischief but gentle at the same time. i have five of them as well as four raggies and they all get on fine


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> OMG there stunning, must resist cute fluffy kittens lol what are NFC temperaments like?


They are adorable, the are soft, fun loving and full of personality. Very gentle cats that make the most amazing member of any family 

We have quite a few and each and every one is as soft and loving as the next


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

they are also very bright and intelligent. my torre takes the stickypaws off of the furniture with his teeth. supposed to be for them not to scratch the furniture. they have to kept stimulated


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

ooooo there so stunning were are you based ?


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> ooooo there so stunning were are you based ?


We are just outside Hinckley


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Had to comment cos i am in love with pookie and pudsey!

If i lived closer and we didnt already have four moggies, i would be arranging a visit! XD


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Staysee said:


> Had to comment cos i am in love with pookie and pudsey!
> 
> If i lived closer and we didnt already have four moggies, i would be arranging a visit! XD


aw thank you

Its odd that you are in Devon as Pudsey bearly went to live there but the couple have decided to have her brother Paddington instead


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Maistaff said:


> aw thank you
> 
> Its odd that you are in Devon as Pudsey bearly went to live there but the couple have decided to have her brother Paddington instead


Awwwww so close! haha i couldnt travel that far with a cat tho, hate them being shut into thier cat carriers in a car for a length of time


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Staysee said:


> Awwwww so close! haha i couldnt travel that far with a cat tho, hate them being shut into thier cat carriers in a car for a length of time


Yeah i totally understand, when our cats go to shows (mainly down south a good few hours drive for them) they travel in my car which is caged out totally for my dogs. So they have a huge area to be in with loads of vet bed, memory foam bed and a litter tray 

We had a couple who bought two kittens from us who lived in Scotland. They brought this huge cage - i guess you could say an indoor rabbit cage type thing, it was so big it had a litter tray, water toys bedding etc. The kittens had everything. It was really nice to see as we knew the kittens would be ok in the car travelling in such style


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Maistaff said:


> Yeah i totally understand, when our cats go to shows (mainly down south a good few hours drive for them) they travel in my car which is caged out totally for my dogs. So they have a huge area to be in with loads of vet bed, memory foam bed and a litter tray
> 
> We had a couple who bought two kittens from us who lived in Scotland. They brought this huge cage - i guess you could say an indoor rabbit cage type thing, it was so big it had a litter tray, water toys bedding etc. The kittens had everything. It was really nice to see as we knew the kittens would be ok in the car travelling in such style


thats what you call two well looked after cats


----------

